# Looking for good real estate agents in Abu Dhabi



## benkr

Hi 

I am planning to move to Abu Dhabi next month and looking for real estate agents for apartment/villa rentals. I have seen some online websites but I dont know if the ground reality is different or not. 

I am looking for agents who deal in Al Reem, Between the two bridges area, and Sas al Nakhal. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## arabianhorse

Al Raha and Khalifa A, not bad options I think, but who am I to answer that. I'm just another newbie


----------



## rsinner

I was quite happy with the Cluttons and PSI (Property Shop Invest) agent for Al Reem. In any case, it is a cowboyland like Dubai. Best strategy is to just look at the ads and call an agent. At least in Reem Island not all agents know about all empty flats (and also the same empty apartment is shown by multiple agents).


----------



## benkr

Rsinner- I have contacted PSI but they didnt respond back. I really like their website though. I will get in touch with Cluttons as well. I have seen very quick response from Vesta. 

A part from that, Can you recommend any good compound flats in Corniche or Al Reem area?


----------



## benkr

Arabianhorse- I like Al Raha and KCA but they are a bit far and in case of Al Raha a bit expensive as well. KCA would be a back up options for sure.


----------



## rsinner

benkr said:


> Rsinner- I have contacted PSI but they didnt respond back. I really like their website though. I will get in touch with Cluttons as well. I have seen very quick response from Vesta.
> 
> A part from that, Can you recommend any good compound flats in Corniche or Al Reem area?


Not sure what you mean by compound flats. Reem has quite a few choices in apartment buildings, but the older (1 or 2 years old) buildings have filled up. I like the Marina Square area and in particular Al Durrah Tower, RAK Tower, Ocean Terrace.

If you havent realised, there is a separate section for non Dubai UAE and Reem Island has been discussed extensively
UAE Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UAE - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## nonoa

benkr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Abu Dhabi next month and looking for real estate agents for apartment/villa rentals. I have seen some online websites but I dont know if the ground reality is different or not.
> 
> I am looking for agents who deal in Al Reem, Between the two bridges area, and Sas al Nakhal. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I wish it were as simple as just listing you some agents...it's easier if you just look at the apartment listings and then call the corresponding agent.

Best site's to use:

dubizzle.com and propertyfinder.ae

They'll really give you an idea of what's out there and what the prices are. Even if you call regarding one apartment, the agent you call usually takes down your information, requirements and gives you a few options.

They will always offer you something above your budget as they want the highest commission..this is just the nature of the business. The more research you do, the easier it gets to stick to what you think you can afford.

Always make sure the lease is a TAWTHEEQ lease which means it is registered.


----------



## benkr

Thanks a lot nonoa- I am using both these websites and will start contacting the agents soon.


----------



## norampin

Hi,

Welcome to AD!

These guys always seem to have a very good listing and regularly updated. I sent a couple of friends to them and they were satisfied with the response times etc.

www.facebook.com/adrentals

Good luck in your search!


----------



## busybee2

benkr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Abu Dhabi next month and looking for real estate agents for apartment/villa rentals. I have seen some online websites but I dont know if the ground reality is different or not.
> 
> I am looking for agents who deal in Al Reem, Between the two bridges area, and Sas al Nakhal. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


sas just go into the clubhouse and ask.. otherwise they are run by khidma etc.... otherwise look in auh week to get an idea llj or cluttons etc


----------



## ascottz

nonoa said:


> I wish it were as simple as just listing you some agents...it's easier if you just look at the apartment listings and then call the corresponding agent.
> 
> Best site's to use:
> 
> dubizzle.com and propertyfinder.ae
> 
> They'll really give you an idea of what's out there and what the prices are. Even if you call regarding one apartment, the agent you call usually takes down your information, requirements and gives you a few options.
> 
> They will always offer you something above your budget as they want the highest commission..this is just the nature of the business. The more research you do, the easier it gets to stick to what you think you can afford.
> 
> Always make sure the lease is a TAWTHEEQ lease which means it is registered.


Hello nonoa,
Is the "TAWTHEEQ" some type of legal standard. Does this mean if it isn't you are at risk?

Thank you


----------



## dzey

TAWTHEEQ is a document issued by Abu Dhabi Municipality for Tower developer

Tower without this document is a difficult case as you can't really officially connect water/gas/electricity under your name etc 

good thing is that most buildings have it, so I wouldn't really worry about that


----------



## mkhalid123

It is the responsibility of the property owner to register with Tawtheeq, though some delays with the system mean the tenancy contract is not always universally required. Municipality officials and an ADDC spokesman said only approved contracts will be accepted.


----------

